# Leaving dogs alone



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never left Merlin and Bess at home for more than a couple of hours at a time and when I do I worry about them and rush home as quick as I can.
Usually my son will help and we work it out between us so one of us is at home.

My son now has a part-time job and is not always able to be at home when I'm not. 

I'm quite sure Merlin would be ok if I left him for longer but Bess just doesn't like being left ( she follows me everywhere and is always by my side ) she will chew carpets and rugs if they are not moved. 
They have a kitchen diner and a utility to stay in, one of which has a comfy chair which Bess usually sleeps in. I leave then with a few toys as I have to be careful as Bess will chew through most things, I don't usually leave chews as Merlin gets aggressive with them and I don't trust him.

It is becoming a problem because I can't go anywhere without rushing back home.

Should they be able to be left longer and am I being too soft with them?
Any suggestions or advice welcome


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine are regularly left for about 4 hours and they are fine. True I get up at 6:15 and they have a good hours walk whatever the weather. Some days they also walk up to school with me to drop Liz off, but most days they just have access to the garden after they've had their breakfast in case they need a last wee.

If Bess stresses as you leave I'd try scattering a handful of kibble into the four corners of the room as you pick up your keys and head for the door.

Of course if you are really worried then I'd explore whether you have any stay at home neighbours who would like to do a bit of dog sitting. Or a dog walker who comes in - although I suspect that might upset Merlin.
Good luck....


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

A good long walk before you go sounds like a plan - tired dogs are happy dogs!

If they are used to being left for 2 hours, I wonder if they would actually notice the different for an extra couple - do dogs have a sense of time?

I always leave Tilly with a peanut butter filled kong too - would Merlin be the same with that as he is with a chew?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

If I leave a kong or anything similar Bess would just eat it all herself, poor old Merlin doesn't get a look in with her, he just sits and watches her and won't take anything off of her.
To be honest Merlin doesn't bother with chews or treats he's quite happy just sleeping. Bess on the other hand is a lot livelier than him but saying that she also quite good at just laying in a chair.
I think the problem is me, I just feel quilty and uneasy leaving them, and I'm forever watching the time and hurrying back to them. 
I don't work so usually I'm at home with them most of the day, it's only occasionally that they are left. 
Perhaps I should learn to leave them a little longer and not worry so much. I'm sure they'd be ok.
I'm just a worry mummy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I always feel a pang of guilt leaving Tilly, but when I think about other dogs who are left for 6 hours a day while their owners are at work, or who don't have the 90 minutes off lead exercise Tilly has, I think about the life she has and how lucky she is!

One time, I had a miscommunication with my dog sitter about which day I didn't need her to come round for Tilly - the result was Tilly being home alone for almost 9 hours!!! I have never felt so guilty in my whole life. Tilly? She was absolutely fine =) 

We do worry, when most of the time we really don't need to x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the most i leave ginger for is about 3 hr. very rare 4.. but i leave her with a kong full of peanut butter or a butcher's bone. she loves to eat all the marrow out of it.and they last for a long time ,but she still misses us and goes crazy when we return.but lets face it we all have thi ngs to do and we need to go out so they just have to learn to stay at home and like it ok..Haa Haa sound bad but it is a must


----------



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

*Cctv?*

I bought a CCTV camera from amazon, it cost £30 and allows me to view it from my smartphone. 
For the price, it's really good quality. It has night vision and you can move the camera (up, down, left and right) from your phone too. 
I got this originally to make sure Dilly wasn't barking when I wasn't there. I love being able to check on her - even if she is nearly always asleep. 
Perhaps an option like this would reassure you before you felt the need to rush back?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Dilly's Mum said:


> I bought a CCTV camera from amazon, it cost £30 and allows me to view it from my smartphone.
> For the price, it's really good quality. It has night vision and you can move the camera (up, down, left and right) from your phone too.
> I got this originally to make sure Dilly wasn't barking when I wasn't there. I love being able to check on her - even if she is nearly always asleep.
> Perhaps an option like this would reassure you before you felt the need to rush back?


That's a good idea, I'm going to have a look now and see if I can order one
At least I'll know what their up to and if their doing ok and give me piece of mind even when I've just popped out for a short time
Thankyou x


----------



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

*Cctv*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00432J56G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hopefully this link will work. This is the one I got. 
Hope it helps - I'm sure an insight to their lives when you're not home will be amusing if nothing else. x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great! Looks similar to what we have, which really calms my separation anxiety


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Great! Looks similar to what we have, which really calms my separation anxiety


That's why I don't as I would be checking in non-stop compulsively. I just have faith that they haven't killed each other or destroyed the house when I get back and sure enough they are better behaved left alone than when I am home. Nothing gets torn, eaten, broken.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We have left Piper as much as 8 hours one time. We don't do it offend. We have left her alone with the cat... No one killed anyone. Piper damage one thing in our house, but that was when she was an puppy. We confined her to the kitchen... But she manage to "jump" over the gate we had. Needless to say something broke... But since then she hasn't damaged anything. 

She is VERY grateful when we get home. But we do work from home, so don't have to leave her alone much. But if we have to we can with no problems.


----------

